# Ulead Video Studio 10 Acting Strangely



## Clement Saggers (Apr 5, 2008)

I have Ulead Video studio 10 plus, and up until now it's been working fine. I decided to edit one of my videos, but the program seems to have gone crazy. After selecting a file in the open file dialog, Ulead just freezes up, no matter if it's AVI, MPG, etc... I tried system restore, because on my old computer that always fixed any Ulead problems. But this time even that didn't work, after restoring I still have the problem. Exporting (create video file) works fine. I've also noticed it _will _ open & insert a file if the file is not in the "My Videos" folder, but if the file I want _is_ in there, it just freezes up when I select it. As a test, I moved a file from "My Videos" onto the desktop, and then tried and it worked. It seems that Ulead does not want to work with files in the "My Videos" folder anymore, and I'm getting worried that soon it might stop working with files in other folders too. What's Happened?


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Mar 29, 2009)

I have been having problems with Ulead Video Studio 10 as well.

I can view my video in clip in 'clip mode' but i cannot watch it when i click 'project'. All I have is sound but no video. This was working fine 2-weeks ago but now all i have is sound and no video picture.

Please someone help me out im going insane!


----------



## Clement Saggers (Apr 5, 2008)

The only luck I've had is if I do a Windows re-install, it sucks, as i have to first back up my files and re-install everything, but it's seems to be the only way around the problem.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Mostly when you have sound and no video or the other way around it can be traced back to a codec problem. It is not all that unusual to be able to view the video using one thing but unable to using something else - this may just mean the codecs are being used by one part of the program but not another - some video editing programs have a "preferences' setting where you can specify the way in which the program renders files - what codecs are used etc. look for it in edit > preferences (or options)
In Adobe Premiere it will ask you if you want to use ffdshow or other filters that you may have installed as well.
Try downloading and installing the K-Lite Codec pack (link in my signature area) and see if that makes a difference.


----------

